

How to do (and what to expect from) early stage customer development - robfitz
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/05/how-to-do-and-what-to-expect-from-early-stage-customer-development-sales/

======
smoyer
I've often heard corporate salespeople use the ABC (Always Be Closing) mantra,
but Rob is so right ... for start-ups, it's ABT (Always Be Talking). And his
comment about the conversations having a "goal" is perfect. You really do need
to know what you're trying to learn before you start.

~~~
robfitz
Ya, exactly. 'Always Be Closing' helps performance for small-value sales where
there's only ever a single interaction with the customer and the purchase
price is low enough that they can't be bothered to come back and harass you.

For anything which takes longer than one meeting/call (e.g. everything a
startup does in the early days) or which has a high value, though, ABC is
actively counter-productive.

Neil Rackham did an awesome job of debunking most of the myths about hard
closing in 'SPIN Selling', which is the only book on sales I've ever gotten
real value out of.

------
raheemm
Reframing the customer dev relationship as an advisor relationship and the mom
test are two of the best ideas I've heard on customer development.

Going over to devour his blog...

~~~
robfitz
Just realised I never said thanks for these kind words.

Thanks!

